# fishing partner wanted



## bugman1960 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi all, I am looking for a fishing buddy to fish with when I'm off work..ii will be off 9-8 to 9-15 and can fish any time between then..if you have a boat great..never been in a boat offshore..still kinda new to salt water fishing..only been doing it 3 years..let me know asap and we can make plans! Just wade fished so far..looking to catch some huge fish..maybe just spend a day catching mullet.. thanks in advance! :brew:


----------



## bugman1960 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh yea im in houston and can meet just about anywhere..galveston..etc..


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

*fishing partner*

I live in Galveston and wade fish in the gulf as often as conditions allow. If the surf lays down Monday - Thursday I will probably be in it. Call me if you want to at 832-704-0687.


----------

